# Duyuru > Kültür >  Mankurtlaşma Tehlikesi

## axuliuma

Mankurtlaşma Tehlikesi - Afşin Selim
Efsaneye göre, Juan-Juan isimli barbar bir topluluk (Kırgızların komşusu) kendilerine hizmet edecek köleler aramaktadır. Juan-Juanlar, komşu kabilelere çeşitli baskınlar yapar

Yakarlar, yıkarlar, yağmalarlar. Esir aldıkları insanların genç ve güçlü olanlarını, adına mankurtlaştırma denilen işkenceye tabi tutarlar. 

Kırgız Yazar Cengiz Aymatov "Gün Olur Asra Bedel" isimli romanında "mankurt efsanesini" anlatır. 

İşkence şöyledir: ünce esirin başı kazınır ve saçları tek tek kökünden kopartılır. Bu esnada bir deve kesilerek, boyun derisi parçalara ayrılır. Esirin kan içindeki kafası bu deri parçalarıyla sarılır. Tutsak bu işkence ardından günlerce aç susuz kızgın bozkır güneşi altında bekletilir. Deri güneşte kurudukça basınç uygular. Ya ölecektir, ya da hafızasını tamamen yitirecektir. İşkence dayanılmaz bir acı verir. Kazılan saçlar büyümeye başladıkça dışarı çıkamayarak, esirin başına batar. Tutsak başını yere vurmasın diye kütüğe bağlanır, elleri ve ayakları da bağlanır. Bu işkenceye dayanamayan tutsakların bazıları ölür. Bazıları da mankurtlaşır. 

Mankurt işkencesine uğrayarak geçmişini hatırlamayan genç ve güçlü adam artık bir mankurt olmuştur. İstenilen her şeyi yapmaya başlar. Bilinçsizdir! Zihni yeniden inşa olmuştur. Benliğini yitirir. Aslını unutur. Geçmişe dair bir şey hatırlamaz. Mankurtlaştırılan kişi kendisini mankurtlaştıranları efendi bilerek, onlara adeta tapar, adını unutur, soyunu unutur, anasını babasını bilmez, çocukluğunu hatırlamaz. 

Mankurtlaşan kişi, yalnızca hayvani bir itaat içerisindedir. Efendisinden başkasının sözünü dinlemez. Midesinden başka bir şey düşünmez. Onun için bedeninin gereksinimleri çok önemlidir. Ayrıca efendisi tarafından ağır ve kirli işlere verilir. 

Mankurtlaşan kişi, içinde yaşadığı toplumdan uzaklaşır ve yabancı himayesine girer. Kimliksizleşir. Yabancılaşır. Dostunu düşmanını bilmez. Mankurtlaşmak, yabancılaşmaktır. Mankurt düşünmez. Başkaları düşünür ve onu yönlendirir. 

Mankurt, sorgusuz sualsiz bir şekilde teslim olur. Başkaldırma, isyan, sorgu gibi şeyler ona uzaktır. 

Mankurtlaşma kavramı bugün Türk Cumhuriyetlerinde dilini ve tarihini unutarak Ruslaşmış Türkler için de kullanılmaktadır. 

Günümüzde ğmankurt ve mankurtlaşmakğ kavramları siyasal ve sosyolojik terminolojiye giren kavramlardır. Ve bu durum, Türk insanını yakından ilgilendirmektedir.

----------

